# Garden aquarium



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont know where to put it but it will be a dutch scape or nearly that (maybe broke 1, 2 rules)

Specs:

20G High
Substrate: Thrifty Sorb, crushed lava rock, peat moss and FFS Substrate system.
Light: Sun light
Filter: now with a external home made filter
3 driftwood with peacock moss
several stem plants


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

third day























































the water has turbidity due to bacteria bloom.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

sixth day




























hairgrass starting to grow.









ferts: Micro+B, Chelated Iron, Nitrogen in seventh day. From the second day I fert with excel.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

prepare for algae breakout


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

hehe, yeah. Well it start 2 days ago because today the tank have 10 days. I clean the crystal with the magnet. the plants have a few algae on it. the rocks are worse, the substrate not have algae. Im thinking to do a w/c but it is still cycling I dont know if a w/c is a good idea now. The plants are growing very well and pearling without CO2 bu I dose excel. If the algae (that not is a lot) continue growing I will make the w/c


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice looking tank. The w/c won't do anything to your cycle. What are you using for an ammonia source.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Today the tanks is good, i will make a haigrass trim bcause the hairgrass is emersed. Still not worry about algae only appear in rocks. tomoroww i will try to put new pics. I will make a w/c if the algae going to grow more. I use Nitrogen (KNO3) as a source of this element but I have 1 yellow nose shrimp (2 missing in action) and few snails.



thanks


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmmm


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

new pics!!

yeah a rainy day


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

the final pic is a yellow nose shrimp!!!

I make a trim and a 50% w/c with this diy



















I will dose tomorrow.

the algae stop growing or is growing very slow


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot, thanks to bpimm for the hairgrass tip


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

You have taken el natural to the next level... and it looks really good. Keep us posted!
-Danny


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice! I am amazed at how you make it look so easy with photo's you show.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

prBrianpr said:


>


Nice _Xiphocaris_. How many do you have in this tank?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

there are only one. they are jumpers, so 2 are missing in action. I will put more in other tank with canopy.

well, I will put new pics soon, The tank is on the algae time. I have a bloom of Hair algae in all the tank. Tom Barr and Biollante helps me alot with the algae treatment. There still are remains of algae but this are part of the cycle so in 1 month the algae problem will be minimum and the tank will balance in 3 months (by my experience) maybe sooner.

here another tank

this are my first tank made this way.


And here the thread of all other tanks
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/60915-who-says-el-natural-mod-el.html


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

out door on the the sun with rich sub = algae. But you tank looks very clean?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

UPDATE!!!

This a new pics!!!
































































I trim it today (it was like a jungle)

Brian


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks great. I wish it had a black background so we could see the plants against it. It sure is loving all that sunshine! 

I'm also amazed that you have gotten the algae under control. It's not like you can control the sun. Where do you live? It must be pretty warm there.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

this is a pic that I take with a lamp in the night. The pic is crappy but you can see better the colors. Really the colors matter is the cam. In real life it is more colorful


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I live in Puerto Rico, yeah here is warm all year and the tank get really hot, I dont know how the plants survive in such temps.I dont have a thermometer but the water is warm when I trim, is really more hot that the water in my 29G in my room.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

It took like 4-5 hours of direct sunlight, the algae is always a issue, I have it under control for more than 2 weeks, here grow a white cotton algae that you can syphon really easy. In 1 w/c you remove all algae here. I always make w/c each week. dose little ferts (the plants took a lot of nutrients of the substrate). I put yeast CO2 with crystal diffusor (in the pics the CO2 not appears because I take it out), really it not take a lot of work, with 3-4 hours at week you can have it in top notch condition.


----------

